# Update on Duncan,vet visit today!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well my little boy weighs in at a tad bit under 10lbs and he's 4 months old now.
He loves to eat!!The vet told me about heartworm pills and we are continuing the Frontline.
BUT---he was rubbing and holding his hind legs and he said he may have a patella problem.Something about it not feeling right.He said not to worry,he is still growing and he may be fine and outgrow it,or he may have to use Glucosamine and worst case scenario surgery!
I totally forgot what the medical term was.Can someone help me out please?????
As far as his throwing up,he's all better!!!
It would have been a perfect visit if it wasn't for this patellla thing.Anyone have an experience with this??
Should I contact the breeder and let her know???
Thanks


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Dot,
Sorry to hear about Duncan's patella problem. I'm sure someone else here could help you better with the patella problem than me. But it is always good to notify your breeder of these issues. It is very important to their breeding program to identify any issues.
I hope all goes well and keep us updated.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

My first Hav had patella luxation in both knees (hind). I think it was a fairly serious grade of it, but fortunately in the 8 years we had her, we never had to resort to surgery. Our vet said that as long as she wasn't bothered or limping, wait. Well, once or twice a year the knee (the worst one) went out and she'd put it back in place herself. And she could run like the wind when she wanted. So don't fret too much. As your vet said, he's growing and things change. 

So Duncan is nearly 10 lbs already. You've got a bouncing baby boy!!!:bounce: :biggrin1:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I remember now,luxating patella and the vet defined it as grade 1 out of 5.But he did say he is still growing and it may correct itself,but as you all know by now I am a bit neurotic when it comes to Duncan.
I will notify my breeder but I have to figure out what to say...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dot,
Just hang in there.......it could all turn out okay and you would have worried yourself silly!I know.......I'm the same way!But do try to just not worry about it too much!He sure is growing.......


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When i got my Poms from a pet store(i didnt know better) over 20 years ago, i took him in for a well visit. The vet called it a bi-lateral luxating patella in the rear. If he jumped up on his back legs his knees would go out. He was a grade 3 or 4 & said he would need surgery. The vet actually said to me 'i would return him if i were you'. I ran out of there in tears!:Cry: 
I kept a close eye on him & when he got older he never really had any issues with it and ran around just fine. On a very very rare occasion his knee would 'pop' out but he would put it back in. I know its hard but i really wouldnt worry about it. Just monitor him.
Needless to say I never went back to that insensitive vet again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Think positive, this too will be only a blip on Duncan venture to adulthood. Of course let the breeder know what your vet has said. They can probably advise you much more than those of us on the forum can.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the support! I did notify my breeder just to let her know.
I would never think of giving Duncan up.We've only had him 2 months and it's amazing how attached the whole family has gotten.
We will just love him and take care of him and hopefully nothing serious comes of this.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dot, I hope the luxating patella turns out to be no big deal. He is still growing so don't worry about it. I'm sure your vet will keep on eye on it if it bears watching. 10 pounds! He's a nice big hansome boy! My Rufus likes to eat too so I'll be watching to see if we can match you at 16 weeks LOL! That's good that you let your breeder know. I think a good breeder wants to follow along with her breeding program and see how her dogs are turning out.


----------

